# G3 jon -color ?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you check the G-3 website?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

back when i bought mine in 2005  the dealer had touchup rattle cans sitting on the shelf and ready to go however if you dont have a dealer close by do like brett suggest and check their web site   as a matter of fact i still have whats left of the spray bomb they gave me. how old of a boat is it? you know they are owned by yamaha right ?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A lot of OEM's use BLP paint.

http://blpmobilepaint.com/marinefinishtopside.html


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

didnt see anything on the website, its a '03 , theres a dealer about 30 miles away,,i'll call them i guess and see if they have touch-up cans ??
thanks guys -'tide


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

From their website
G3 Riveted Jons offer solid performance with lifetime value. They include the built-in durability of a one piece hull, high-strength one piece heat-tempered extruded ribs and rugged desert brown enamel finish.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> i'm looking at a G3 by Skeeter i believe, its a olive drab looking color?? but not sure, anyone know the real name/# of this color . or where i can find out?
> thanks already
> -'tide


 olive drab or similar ???


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the can they gave me says "desert brown" part # 73600504 in a 4.5 oz spray can  if i can mail it i'll send it to you, it's hardley been used and mostly full


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > i'm looking at a G3 by Skeeter i believe, its a olive drab looking color?? but not sure, anyone know the real name/# of this color . or where i can find out?
> > thanks already
> > -'tide
> 
> ...


 olive drab or similar  , some shade of dark green  
-'tide


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know when G3 made an olive green color. Mine is brown and the website is brown. If you go to their website and hit the contact us button I usually get a reply in a day or so. The dealers do have touch up cans but they are brown also. Curious what year boat ya got as mine is 4 years old and they were brown before that. Unless you have the GIII type or Generation III then I do not remember.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes waiting on their reply ,its a '03 says its a skeeter on the console ,but it is greenish ,olive drab camo color we see everyday and its the og color.
thanks again for all the help guys...
-anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

mine was the 1652 modified v hull all welded boat made in 2004








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

there it is --that looks green to me ,, not tan   or r my eyes going bad 
             thanks again   -anytide
-nice lookin' ride there....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks more green than tan to me also but the can of touch up i have is the exact color of the boat and they call it desert brown


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

amazing -doesnt look like any tan/brown in my crayola box  ,how bout yo's? -maybe THEY need to go to the desert ? ;D -because you'd stick out like a sore thumb in that desert color 
-thanks sbc -anytide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

made a custom anchor pin mount for the G3  , bolts to transom with no extra holes in skiff  .bolted with the 2 engine bolts and the 2 transom gusset bolts. 
          -anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lets see some pics of your new ride...tide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i wish -not mine :'( -not really my style ,but after fishing out of it ,i like..
-it belongs to my fishing buddy ,and its practically new ,we are rigging it for push pole, and anchor pins , but didnt want a bunch of holes in it. the push pole brackets will be glued on the rails  ,, will post picts. of the finish rig
soon -anytide


----------

